# Switching Headlights for overseas



## bobandjane

Hi, just got around to sorting an easy way to switch the switch that does the headlights on our a class eura mobil.  Just took the covers out and cut a couple of strips of aluminium and using Sikaflex stuck them to the covers.  Now the job takes 2 minutes at the port , just wished I did it earlier.  Bob.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Didn't bother on ours, only turned them on in tunnels and in countries that is the law.
I just set them to their lowest adjustment from the dash switch.....  had no problems in all the 8 weeks we were away.

Keith


----------



## raynipper

I have yet to see any 'Continental' bother about altering headlights at any ferry port. 
Unlike dozens of Brit reg vehicles I see being altered, modified and generally adjusted at Portsmouth and Poole.

Ray.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Keith, I see you have a Hymer I don't think its so easy on those, but you have to put your lights on when its raining, :lol: when you say " had no problems in all the 8 weeks we were away. " You mean you were never caught and fined. :roll: If you go to places like Denmark lights are on all the time, and on a German web site they say its coming in in Germany  I would a least stick something over them, when we take the car with us, we very rarely go out in the dark but often it the rain and stick the things on the headlights.

All you Eura Mobil owners, its not very easy getting a picture, you cant see the hole but it shows where it goes. 

1st one The cover you have to remove stuck to aluminium

2nd On top of them at the rear

3rd Our lights

On top of the lights is the clear plastic cover you have to remove, it has 3 lugs on it so 1/4 turn and pop out with a screw driver...............I never said it was easy...but I have big hands and did it. under the cover is a lever both levers are towards the outside of the van for UK and both go in towards the middle for europe, hope that helps. Bob.


----------



## bobandjane

raynipper said:


> I have yet to see any 'Continental' bother about altering headlights at any ferry port.
> Unlike dozens of Brit reg vehicles I see being altered, modified and generally adjusted at Portsmouth and Poole.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray, thats because in europe the lights are set as a flat beam and go straight in front,  Unlike the UK they head for the kirb.  Bob.


----------



## raynipper

Ahh Haa Bob.
Maybe 'we' should make things simple and follow theirs and the US example?

Ray.


----------



## bobandjane

Or even drive on the right Ray.  8O :lol: Bob.


----------



## Wupert

blackbirdbiker said:


> Didn't bother on ours, only turned them on in tunnels and in countries that is the law.
> I just set them to their lowest adjustment from the dash switch.....  had no problems in all the 8 weeks we were away.
> 
> Keith


The problems only start when you are stopped by the police or are involved in an accident.

Its like driving with bald tyres

Take care

Wups


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Wupert said:


> blackbirdbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bother on ours, only turned them on in tunnels and in countries that is the law.
> I just set them to their lowest adjustment from the dash switch.....  had no problems in all the 8 weeks we were away.
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> The problems only start when you are stopped by the police or are involved in an accident.
> 
> Its like driving with bald tyres
> 
> Take care
> 
> Wups
Click to expand...

The problem with my dipped lights (four lights) is that they are very small and not possible to fit a deflector, but as mentioned they do adjust for left and right driving. The last time I adjusted them I put them in between for both continental and UK and now leave them 
as they are.

Keith

Keith


----------



## bobandjane

blackbirdbiker said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackbirdbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bother on ours, only turned them on in tunnels and in countries that is the law.
> I just set them to their lowest adjustment from the dash switch.....  had no problems in all the 8 weeks we were away.
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> The problems only start when you are stopped by the police or are involved in an accident.
> 
> Its like driving with bald tyres
> 
> Take care
> 
> Wups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with my dipped lights (four lights) is that they are very small and not possible to fit a deflector, but as mentioned they do adjust for left and right driving. The last time I adjusted them I put them in between for both continental and UK and now leave them
> as they are.
> 
> Keith
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Hi Keith, you only do your dipped lights, Peejay put a good report how to do Hymers a while back. Our lights on the Smart are the same and when you buy the things for the lights they say how to and where to put them.  Bob.


----------



## SueandRoger

[/quote] Peejay put a good report how to do Hymers a while back. [/quote]

Does anyone know how to find Peejay's report?


----------



## bobandjane

Peejay put a good report how to do Hymers a while back. [/quote]

Does anyone know how to find Peejay's report?[/quote]

Hi Sue and Roger, I think should help.  Bob.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-435143.html


----------



## SueandRoger

Thanks Bob for locating that for me.

I must admit though that I am not quite sure which are the 2 screws that you loosen off before turning the unit; are they the philips screws one each side of the centre screw that you take out?

Also, how far do you turn the unit and in what direction.

When I went to collect my 544 from Campirama in Belgium, the fitters had the front bumper on the floor to change the dipped beams to left hand dip so I guess it can't be an easy job!


----------



## SueandRoger

SueandRoger said:


> I must admit though that I am not quite sure which are the 2 screws that you loosen off before turning the unit


Ah, now that I pay more attention to the photograph and polish my glasses, I can see the alternate hole that you swivel the unit too!


----------



## bobandjane

SueandRoger said:


> SueandRoger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit though that I am not quite sure which are the 2 screws that you loosen off before turning the unit
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now that I pay more attention to the photograph and polish my glasses, I can see the alternate hole that you swivel the unit too!
Click to expand...

Hi, yes they don't move much, this is a clearer picture.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-27675-.html

On a Euru Mobil you can see it move when you switch it, and it moves very little.  Bob.


----------



## rayhook

*Flat beams*

The post above about Europeans having their beams set 'straight ahead' is interesting 'cos:

1. I have a van imported from Germany and I have the original headlight units (that I fit for mainland Europe touring). The dip beams sure aren't set to straight ahead.

2. If the beams are as stated, why do they sell beam converters for left hand drive vehicles to visit the UK akin to the ones we buy to go to the mainland?

3. It is the UK MoT requirement only that the beams do not dip to the right - straight ahead is fine. So continental headlight units would be OK in the UK for an MoT. Tried mine - not so, the tester insisted on beam converters.

I do however agree that visitors from the mainland just don't bother. I can understand how they feel - it's us that's out of line!

Ray


----------



## millbridge

Hi Bob, I have read your popst on switching the headlights on your Euramobil several times and I am still confused about how you access the switch. Could you clarify for me? [email protected] if you can
Thanks john H


----------



## Hobbyfan

blackbirdbiker said:


> Didn't bother on ours, only turned them on in tunnels and in countries that is the law.
> I just set them to their lowest adjustment from the dash switch.....  had no problems in all the 8 weeks we were away.
> 
> Keith


As has been mentioned already, you were very lucky not to have been stopped and fined.

I read a report recently about people coming off a ferry straight into a police check-point, which examined cars and motor-homes for: Correctly aligned headlamps, possession of a red warning triangle, fluorescent safety jackets (that had to be accessible), spare bulbs and I think, but I'm not certain, a first-aid kit.

There are also spot checks on weight using portable weighbridge devices.

Even if you don't get stopped in a spot check there is also the danger of invalidating your insurance. If you have an accident at night or in a tunnel and it transpires that your headlamps were not legal you may well find yourself disadvantaged insurance-wise.

You can guarantee that the Frenchman or whatever, whom you may bang into will seize on this as to why the accident was caused, even if it was his fault!

Taking chances on things like this isn't a good idea!


----------



## Grizzly

raynipper said:


> I have yet to see any 'Continental' bother about altering headlights at any ferry port.
> .


Oh we have ! A whole rally-worth of Germans with BMW Minis loading at Calais. It kept us amused for ages. !

G


----------

